
Don't get locked up into avoiding lock-in - soheilpro
https://martinfowler.com/articles/oss-lockin.html
======
loa_in_
⅞ Also, popular notions, such as open source automagically eliminating lock-
in, turn out to be not entirely true.

I have a feeling author tries to force this on readers, as I wouldn't consider
it a popular opinion at any rate

~~~
karmakaze
I stopped reading when it called open source software a 'product' and
everything a flavour of 'lock-in'. It's just trying to paint different things
with shades of one colour.

